# First time mum moving to Cyprus next year - giving birth in new country!



## kittylondon (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, my husband and I are moving to Cyprus next year when we will also be expecting our first baby in March!!

We have been reading the expat forum and are making reconnaissance vists but we have a few questions that we would be so grateful for your help with:

As I will be expecting my first baby next year I was quite apprehensive but found a number of very good private clinics with prices that we woud never be able to afford in the UK (Portland hospital charges about £15000 for a private birth!). My only concern is if the baby is born ahead of her due date or if there are any complications. I was informed if that was the case the baby would have to be transferred to the makarios general hospital in nicosia for neonatal facilities.

Initially I was going to book with the isis clinic in paphos or evangelismos but decided to find something close to nicosia to prevent there being any problems in event of emergencies on the date. I have decided to go with obstetrician dr. antoniades (he studied at king's college hospital london) as he is based in nicosia and speaks english. 

We will probably be living in paphos, I havent really found anything I like anywhere closer to nicosia apart from some villages on the way to limassol. However I dont want to book a paphos clinic in case the baby needs intensive care and something bad happens on the way to nicosia as it is a very long road trip. 

Are there are mums out there who have given birth in cyprus who can recommend anywhere with good neonatal facilities or is it literally only the makarios hospital?! are there any good clinics or hospitals in nicosia or near there for maternity? has anyone had experience of makarios hospital and how advanced is it for premature birth?Would it be better to wait till I am at least 8 months to move to Cyprus as the hospital I am bookedat here ST. Thomas' has very good rates of dealing with premature births and complications.

Thank you for any help however small 

x


----------



## kittylondon (Nov 23, 2010)

also are there any agencies for domestic help or nannies (not a live in maid or nanny) as I may need some help in the first few weeks!  thank you


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

kittylondon said:


> also are there any agencies for domestic help or nannies (not a live in maid or nanny) as I may need some help in the first few weeks!  thank you


Firstly congratulations, and welcome to the forum. We're also expecting in March and live in Nicosia. Our experience of giving birth here, as you may have read in a previous thread has not been a good one. I won't go into details as they have been previously posted and represent an extreme circumstance but in short our private clinic was closed by health inspectors a few days before we were due to deliver - there was an outbreak of legionnaire's disease which threatened newborns (and killed two). We were transferred to Makarios which is the maternity specialist hospital on the island. Our twins were delivered via ceasarian section which went badly wrong. I can only describe the doctor who performed it as a thumb fisted moron who neglected to sew up at least one of seven layers. My wife's post operative care was virtually non-existant and she was discharged with massive amounts of pooled blood and onset septeceamia. Her life was saved by a doctor in a nearby private clinic and she had to endure months of expensive and painful wound management. We got to know the new doctor and clinic very well and our initial plans to have our next baby in the UK have changed as we now trust the new doctor. On the grounds that lightening doesn't strike twice and that our Makarios doctor was just having a bad day (to be charitable there was a huge influx of cases at our time as hundreds of mothers swamped the hospital owing to the widespread mistrust of private clinics) we are staying in Cyprus for hopefully a trouble free delivery. I too am praying for a lack of complications as the state hospital (in my experience and opinion is a bit of a disaster).

Of course there is probably a larger number of people that have had wonderful birthing experiences in Cyprus, but it should be borne in mind that the State health care system, although adequate for the population is by no means state of the art and if things do go wrong or there are serious complications, it will struggle to cope.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kitty,

Welcome to the forum.
I think that Kimonas is probably the best person to advise you on the matter of childbirth here. Is there a specific reason why you have to be here before you have given birth or could you stay in the UK until after the baby is born?
As you do have concerns about giving birth here it might be better for your peace of mind.
Having said that, I do know of people who had their babies here and had no problems, including one set of triplets. The mum-to-be spent the last two months of her pregnancy in hosptial on bed rest to get the pregnancy as close to due date as possible and had only praise for her treatment.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## kittylondon (Nov 23, 2010)

kimonas said:


> Firstly congratulations, and welcome to the forum. We're also expecting in March and live in Nicosia. Our experience of giving birth here, as you may have read in a previous thread has not been a good one. I won't go into details as they have been previously posted and represent an extreme circumstance but in short our private clinic was closed by health inspectors a few days before we were due to deliver - there was an outbreak of legionnaire's disease which threatened newborns (and killed two). We were transferred to Makarios which is the maternity specialist hospital on the island. Our twins were delivered via ceasarian section which went badly wrong. I can only describe the doctor who performed it as a thumb fisted moron who neglected to sew up at least one of seven layers. My wife's post operative care was virtually non-existant and she was discharged with massive amounts of pooled blood and onset septeceamia. Her life was saved by a doctor in a nearby private clinic and she had to endure months of expensive and painful wound management. We got to know the new doctor and clinic very well and our initial plans to have our next baby in the UK have changed as we now trust the new doctor. On the grounds that lightening doesn't strike twice and that our Makarios doctor was just having a bad day (to be charitable there was a huge influx of cases at our time as hundreds of mothers swamped the hospital owing to the widespread mistrust of private clinics) we are staying in Cyprus for hopefully a trouble free delivery. I too am praying for a lack of complications as the state hospital (in my experience and opinion is a bit of a disaster).
> 
> Of course there is probably a larger number of people that have had wonderful birthing experiences in Cyprus, but it should be borne in mind that the State health care system, although adequate for the population is by no means state of the art and if things do go wrong or there are serious complications, it will struggle to cope.


Hi Kimonas 

Thank you so much for the info! Although it is scary it is very useful information to know. 

I have actually booked with a private clinic as well, but would be grateful for any additional information if you can share it. 

Would you be able to kindly let me know what your new doctor is and if he works from a clinic in Nicosia? Also is there anywhere in Cyprus with neonatal facilities or is it only the makarios hospital? 

Hope your wife's pregnancy and delivery goes a lot better this time round and thanks for the update.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

kittylondon said:


> Hi Kimonas
> 
> Thank you so much for the info! Although it is scary it is very useful information to know.
> 
> ...


Hi Kitty

Below is an excerpt from the Associated press (7th January 2009) which details the legionnaire's case and names the clinic:

NICOSIA, Cyprus — Officials say a third baby has died from an outbreak of Legionnaires' disease at a private clinic in the Cypriot capital. 
A total of 11 babies were infected, and one is on a respirator in critical condition at the state-run Makarios Hospital, according to Andreas Hadjidemetriou, a doctor there.
One baby died Wednesday and two others last week. The other seven are out of danger.
All the babies were born last month at the Ippocration clinic and were less than 2 weeks old when they became ill.
The clinic was shut down Tuesday after preliminary state laboratory tests found high levels of the legionella bacterium in its water supply system and maternity ward.
Police are investigating how the outbreak was caused and who may be at fault.

Other reports at the time showed mild panic from officials - the Clinic personel (including our doctor) refused to answer calls or give advice, they simply abandoned their patients - I would therefore NOT recommend the Ippocration (also spelled Hippocration) which was open for business after a few weeks and a clean-up - I can't recall if anyone was even fired over the tragedy (suffice to say that adherance to health and safety legislation here is virtually non-existant). The Health Minister at the time of the panic at Makarios ordered extra Neonatal facilities for the Baby Unit there, suggesting that facilities do not exist elsewhere. All the clinics we tried when we settled for the Hippocration (considered at the time by many to be the best private clinic) warned us that if anything goes wrong, patients and babies in trouble are transferred to Makarios (and in extreme cases when makarios would be unable to help to Israel. There is a new State Hospital in Nicosia, but I don't think it has a maternity ward and Makarios is considered the specilist hospital on the island for maternity issues and neonatal care. The private clinic we have opted for this time is the Areteon Hospital and our doctor there is Christos Evis. The Areteon also has the added advantage of being reasonably close to the Makarios should you need to transfer quickly whilst some of the other clinics are way off and notorious Nicosia traffic could cause delays (especially since ambulance lanes here are used variously for added parking or in a recent case used by a father for driving lessons for his 11 year old daughter - honestly you can't make this stuff up!)

Hope all is going well with you - my wife is now the size of a house and still has three months to go..


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

We have recently had our Son but returned to England for the birth and after-care. The main objection is that the private clinics is that a c-section is standard.. we may be old fashion but i think c-sections are for emergencies only. also the price.

makarios was good for antenatal stuff with loads of scans etc but it seems disorganised. pople say its great however,

good luck


----------



## cypruska (Nov 25, 2010)

I had 2 babies in Cyprus (both CC for health reasons) and it went really well! I had them delivered in St. Georges Clinic in Paphos with dr. Parpas and I was pleased by his professionalism and after care. 
I disagree that c-section is a standard. I had choice, was preparing myself for natural birth but first child was breech, had blood problems with second one so c-section was a safe option for me. Although when I was in hospital there were 2 gals who had natural birth and everything went smoothly. It really depends of you how you will handle your birth plan. Yes, there are lots of doctors who will recommend cc for you for no reasons strictly just to take $$$.
And another thing, if you want to breast feed your child talk to your doctor and pediatrician, so they tell the nurses. Breastfeeding is not big in Cyprus...

If you have any more questions just let me know. 
Good luck with your pregnancy - it's great time for a woman!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

the #s of C section in Cyprus are the highest in Europe as is the antibiotics usage and they had a direction to reduce the number of both. I think there are several reasons for this.
one man show clinics (want scheduling so don't work on the weekends)
prospective moms want C sections - for several reasons ie. scheduling, scared of going into labor etc.
money.

I know another 2 couples having their babies in the next few months with Dr. Christos Evis. One of the babies is due next week and although turned is not in perfect position yet. The mom was told if the baby doesn't turn he will try and turn it. In my opinion (and I don't know the guy, never saw him, never met him) that is not a pro C section Dr.
Also, I visited another dr. at that hospital, Areteion, and it's very nice compared to the other private ones in Nicosia.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is my two cents on this, firstly I wouldn't wait until you were 8 months to move here. I would either get to Cyprus soon so you can set up your home and be relaxed and get to know your doctors or stay where you are until after the birth. Will you even be allowed to fly at 8 months?? 

Our experience was at the Evangelismos where I know a lot of happy mothers who delivered there with other doctors. However, we were not happy at all with our doctor or the non-existent after care. My wife had a natural and very quick labor - 2 hours start to finish (only at the clinic 40 minutes before baby was born) while the doctor shouted at her that she was not doing her job!!! Anyway, we had our first child in the US and it was fantastic so we had very high expectations to start with. If we were to have another in Cyprus though we would go to the Iasis. Also, there was never any mention of a C-section. I just think many women elect to have them now thinking it is easier, more convenient & other reasons already mentioned. 

Lastly, is there any reason why you or your doctors think you may deliver early or have complications? (Our first was born naturally 3 full weeks early weighing 3.5kg & no problems despite being a bit ahead of schedule.)


----------



## kittylondon (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Thank you all for your comments and information, very very much appreciated.

I am hoping to be able to come and have another look before the move as I think this would reassure me and I will check out the other clinic close to the makarios hospital as the traffic in nicosia is indeed very slow and I cannot imagine there being an emergency. 

My concern was that as it is my first baby anything could happen (i keep reading the worst stories) and I don't want to regret where I had the baby if the facilities are not there. The legionnaires outbreak is terrible though, hopefully they dealt with it severely. 

I think I will probably move over at 7 and a bit months so hopefully nothing will happen till 8 and a half!

My due date is a bit blurry which is why I am a bit concerned there seems to be a 3 week window when I could potentially be 40 weeks depending on what data you look at! 

I am sure it will all go well, good luck to all the other mothers and fathers to be on the board!


----------



## kittylondon (Nov 23, 2010)

Hope all is going well with you - my wife is now the size of a house and still has three months to go..[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info - I am also the size of a small house although I imagine I will grow even more!!

Good luck with the march birth, at least it will not be too hot!


----------

